# In urgent need of help please- found a young pigeon!



## Senaru (Jul 2, 2005)

Here's a pic:








I know it looks like she has full feathers, but her undersides havn't grown feathers in yet, and her tail is still very small- I live in california and I believe she has fallen from a nest or something, she walked right to me like a tame domestic one but I've found she is unbanded. she has bonded to me already- (I found her around 7:30 pm last night-) I've given her water with vitamins that we give our other birds, and I have her in a suitable cage as you can see in the pic. the only problem is food- I have seed in there, but I also have some healty oat-bran stuffs in ther in case she might eat that. do they consider pigeons/rock doves to be vermin? and since she's bonded to me, and very tame, is it possible to keep her?









from the side---^ (sry it's a little blurry)
me holding her---v 









so far she really likes me ^.^...I'd love it if she would contunue to do so >>...so, anyone out there got any ideas on how to help me?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for helping one of our noble young pigeons. He was smart to go to you, as he must have known that you would help him He is going to need your help until he eats on his own and gets all his feathers, and is strong and is able to fly.

Please try to dip the beak in a bowl of water, gently, not including the nostrils, and see if it will drink. That is one way to see if it drinks on its own yet. 

Has the bird eaten anything? If this bird hasn't eaten you should start hand feeding. Baby pigeons do not open their mouths for their parents, and this one looks hungry. You can offer the youngster thawed frozen corn or peas, that are drained. Just place one inside the beak behind tongue, then let it close its beak and repeate. You will have to open the beak with thumb and forefinger each time, with one hand, and feed with the other. 

You can also try puppy chow, that has been soaked and drained. Break into tiny pieces and feed a piece at a time.

What does the poop look like? It should be solid and not runny.

You might want to cover the cage on 3 sides (sides and back)so he will have some quiet time and no drafts of air, unless the room is warm and free of wind
. 
Let us know how he is doing, and please feel free to ask questions you have
in regards to his care.

Treesa


----------



## Senaru (Jul 2, 2005)

thanks for the information! I've been able to get him/her to drink, and I'll try what you said to get 're to drink! I'll keep you posted on the condition of him/her >> <<
XD I named it Floof. 
I'll cover the sides of the cage then, and do as told XD >> I think around here, since we have so many of these birds around, I'm thinking they're classed as vermin saddly...I don't get how such loving birds can be called vermin>>! :\


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please let us know how the feeding is going. This little one is smart and looking to be fed.

Pigeons are created by God, just like all His creatures. He designed them to be thoroughbreds of the sky, they are poetry in motion. I hear a song in the wind when my pigeons fly overhead. 

Be glad you are smart and know the truth about pigeons, and people everywhere just need to be educated, it their loss to refuse to see the truth.

Treesa


----------



## Senaru (Jul 2, 2005)

*Trying Trying...once a gain*

X.x....erk- well, this pigeon may be smart, but Floof isn't cooperating much >>- his/her poop is actually solid, and I saw floof pecking at some of the seed, but I'm not quite sure if she actually ate it yet... ;-; *cries* *sulks* I'm really trying too, I think they put down pigeons if you take them in >>'; oy...well, I'll go back to trying- (tried the peas)


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi, Senaru. Thank you so much for helping this pigeon! If he's pecking at seeds he should be able to eat on his own soon. Offer some cockatiel, canary, or parakeet seed, depending on what you have. If you keep him, though, he should have proper pigeon mix, available from a feed store. You might be able to buy dove mix at your local pet store, but other bird seed is okay for now. As Treesa said, if he doesn't seem to actually be swallowing the seeds, you may need to help him for a while. Frozen peas and corn, thawed, are good for this. 

There's no problem with you keeping the pij if you want to and are able to provide him adequate housing. They are feral, not a native species, so it's not against the law to keep them. They make excellent pets, especially if you get them when they are young.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Senaru,

Thanks for trying to help this pigeon in need. When you say Floof isn't cooperating, do you mean that he is giving you a hard time when trying to feed him?

If that is what you mean, I have a link here that may help you at feeding time. The link actually shows a method of feeding formula to young birds, but it also shows a safe, simple way to secure the bird, if he tries to "fight" you or tries to get away when you are attempting to feed. Just click on the link, then click on "Pigeon Rescue"...view the whole slideshow....when you get to the part where you're shown how to wrap the bird and secure it in a decorative plastic box (that is usually used to hold Kleenex tissues), you will see what I mean.

http://community.webshots.com/user/mrenya 

If that is the problem you're having, this may offer a safe, simple solution.

Good luck,
Linda


----------



## Senaru (Jul 2, 2005)

>> wow, thanks! x.x yea, that's what I mean by havin a hard time- I'll keep trying. I have parakeet, and cockie' food, also parrot, i can try a mix of my parakeet seed and cockie seed too- so i make sure even if I manage to get the food into her she still has something to eat. 
*sighs* at least she is drinking the vitamine water...since she's only just come to my house, will it be a little while before she feels secure enough to eat possibly? my little parakeet wouldnt eat for a few days after we got her, but once she was settled she did very well....so....hmm...
:3 I'll be sure to keep takeing pictures to show you how she's doing!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi senaru, 


Oh! what a cutie...!


Anyway, yes..this one is of an age where they would still be fed by their parents, and so, it falls to you now, to do!

My own method, in-a-Nut-Shell, for when I recieve Birds of this age or younger...

Is to make the sound their parents would for inviteing them to be fed, which is a kind of "Ooooo! - Ooooo!" medium low voice and slow...while, ideally, having just moistened my finger tips in tepid water, where I gently, slowly, from the front, massage their tender Beak.

This will inspire them, as a gesture, to accept that one wishes to feed them.

Realize too, at this age, they have never seen food. For them, being fed is an emotional gesture and a physical one from their parents; Seeds will not mean much of anything to them, even though in some way they will soon recognise them as something to peck at.

What I do then, is to use the hollow side of a regular Rubber Baby-Nipple from which I have cut off the flange or excess rim.

Into this I put "tepid" or wrist-temperature food I have prepaired.

I make the food in small batches in small Bowl, set into a pan of hot-ish Water, so not only is the food warm, but I can keep it warm as I refill the hollow end of the nipple.

A Bird of this age should do fine with small Seeds in a gravy-like slurry of either some of the instant powder Baby Bird formulas, or, whether one has those or not, some crushed Graham Cracker, a little regular Corn Meal and a dab of powdered Greens of some kind which one gets at Health Food Stores.

One may add pro-biotics, Vitamines, or other suppliments too of course.

Lately, I have been adding finely chopped or pulverized 'Goji' berries for youngster's "Soups".

One may also make a fresh coarse flower of any Seeds in a standard Kitchen Blender, and use some of this.

Food should be about like a 'gravy'...'soupy' in effect.


When offering Water also, take care to have it tepid.

Inviteing them then, as a New Bird to your situation, invite them to eat with the "Ooooo! - Oooo!" while initially anyway, with moistend finger tips, massaging their Beak. This should inspire their nuzzleing respose. Where one then gently guide their nuzzleing Beak into the hollow side of the Nipple, where they enthusiastically begin to eat.

usually they will wish to eat while making a sort of pumping motion, which one may sensitively follow, letting the Nipple go toward them and then away slightly...like dancing let them be the partner who 'guides' the moves with this. They swallow better when one lets them move in this way, and it is natural for them to do so.

After that, if I am going to feed them on my initiative, I merely make the sound and they come running and flapping and squeaking, which you should expect them to do once they accept the situation of you feeding them and offering Water now and then.

The moist-finger-tip Beak massage only needs to happen that one time, and they will know whats what after that, once you have fed them following it.

They should have good appetites at any age, and yours will want to eat often and that is fine.

Feed them often, six or seven Nipples full at each occasion, and they will be very happy. 

If you can, just let them hang out somewhere, not in a cage, as they may want to explore a little off and on but overall they will be very easy companions at this age, soon to be trying their wings for higher indoor places. Mostly, they will on and off want to be with you and be close by in some way. This is natural for them and normally that is what they would experience intermittantly with their parents.

This way too, knowing how to call them, you can call them when you want to to feed them or for other reasons, and they will come. When you do call them, allways offer food or Water, so that way, it stays earnest and having a reliable follow-through they will count on.

Soon, you may spread some Seeds on a light colored towell and with your crook'd index finger, 'peck' at those Seeds and your Bird will want you to feed them and they will likely be nuzzleing and squesking and so on, but just gently insist to peck, now and then, off and on, and they will soon peck also, and with increasing effeciency. 

Still feed them off and on, inviteing them with the "Oooo!" to come get fed, at least once a day, even as they learn to peck well. Do the same sound-invite when you intend to offer Water. Rather than leaving Water in a bowl or something, offer it several times a-day, and allways call them to do so, or announce it anyway as you offer it to them.

Later, when you may wish to socialize them into a wild flock, this will be important, since your forays together to be with wild Birds, will benifit if you can call them and if they have some reason and habit to come when you do.

And all should be well with things...  


Phil
lasvegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It takes a litle time to get the hang of feeding them but once you do it is quite easy.

If the bird is drinking on his own, it won't be long until he is eating seed on his own. You just have to help him for a little while.

Leave a deep spill proof seed dish and water bowl out for him at all times, as he may surprise you and practice, as you say he is playing with the seeds. Once you see him picking up one seed after the other and swallowing them you will know he is eating on his own. But for right now your help is important.

Thank you again for helping this juvenile.

Treesa


----------



## squabman (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi Senaru, What you have is a juvenile. If it is eating seeds you will need grit.Pigeons need grit to grind seeds in it's crop. You need to get pigeon grit not the type for canaries. You can get pigeon feed and grit at feed stores. My wife and I have just recently become involved with pigeon rehab and rescue and currently have 12 pidgies. eight of which we have attempted to release but they will not leave. My wife has fallen in love with them so she doesn't mind. Anyway you have the founder of Roudybush bird food and formula right in California. If you would need to tube feed, the Roudybush formula 3 would be the way to go BUT your little checkers looks old enough for seed. Yes, try to get get some pigeon seed and grit. We here in Connecticut are fortunate to have New England Pigeon Supply and can get Brown's Premium Pigeon Feed and National Pigeon Grit.Kaytee also makes a pigeon feed. Leave the seed, grit and water in the cage at all times and when you have him/her out put seed in front of it and do the tap,tap,tap infront of it to stimulate the feeding response. We have had ones that get it and ones that don't. That is when you may have to open it's beak and put seed in in order to get it to see how it feels to feed. Oh, some love safflower seeds and it is high in protein Oh, they are sweet birds and if it is tame to you it may not want to leave and it may not be fair to release it as it may try to land on other people. Use your owm judgement on keeping it . You can soft release it and it may come back to you to feed and roost but then may hook up with other pigeons in the area and stay with them. They are not vermin they are clean birds and carry no more diseases than other birds. Good luck and thank you.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Squabman, 


Keep your eye's peeled, sometime soon I will have composed a primer for how-to-release Birds we have raised from babys or youngsters.

I have gone through the method and steps many times here, and it then descends into the oblivion of previous postings to be lost every time, so, I will try and make a full version and then can refer others to it when the question or concern arise..if it descends into oblivian..by keeping it in my outlook express for copy-'n'-paste occasions.

Anyway, can be done very nicely and well with good results for the Bird(s) in question...it is all in knowing 'how'...

Best wishes,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Senaru (Jul 2, 2005)

*Breakthrough*

after begging,pleading and praying with this little bird, she's finally begun eating, and has done so well these last two days! I used a combination of all of you're great ideas, and found that with Floof, she preferred I use the 'oooo-oooo- ing sounds. she's eating seed, and today I'm going out to get actual dove/pigeon seed and grit, and a few more perches, and a new roos box. I'll take a few more pics of her today as well. thank you all for your help, and answering my seemingly endless flow of questions- of which I still have so many, such as how long do they live? and can I put a dove with a pigeon and not have them fight?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the wonderful update. You are doing a great job with this bird.

I'm sure he will thank you tremendously once you put the pigeon seed infront of him and the grit. Watch him go, he will pick up seed faster then you have ever seen him picking it up before...But the wild bird seed is fine for now.

Pigeons can live between 5 to 21 years, depending on the quality of life they receive from their owners.

I don't recommend putting a pigeon with a dove, it is best to keep pigeons with pigeons. Although I'm sure you will hear from someone keeping them together. What is most important to keep birds from fighting is that they have enough room. Pigeons love to fly and will need free flight time, if possible, even if it is indoor.

Please keep this youngster isolated for the next few weeks, just in case. It is a common rule of pigeon keeping, to isolate a new bird from any other bird in case of disease. It doesn't mean he is sick, or going to be, but you will feel a lot better in case he is sick, that no other bird gets it. Okay?

Yes, do share some more pics!

Treesa


----------



## Senaru (Jul 2, 2005)

*Pics for all! and Thanks!*

alrighty, here's the pics!









Floof in the sunlight- she's so pretty!








<---That's me holding her, sry my hairs a mess! xD all nighters ain't too fun ^^';










her eyes are so pretty! *.* >> do they ever change color?








here's us again, thanking all of you guys for your help! I'll continue to post how she/he's doing!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! Wonderful pics of two very happy and lovely creatures! Thanks so much for sharing!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one lucky pigeon, because you look so lovingly and caring at him! He will be one happily spoiled pigeon. LOL Thanks for sharing!

Treesa


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Very cute! It looks as though she is already attached to you.  Her eyes may stay dark brown or they may change to orange or yellow as she matures.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Senaru,

Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures...they are all great, but the last one of the two of you is especially beautiful. We love happy endings around here!

Linda


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Its Love...


They do this to us...!

And we didn't even have time to warn ya...



Phil
lasvegas


----------



## Senaru (Jul 2, 2005)

I've been takeing pictures of pigeons for a long time, I'm not sure why, but I've always been attracted to them...










>> the same dude pigeon from the top pic- I took these at a beach in LA XD to really see this birds gaze I kept it at a little larger size ^.^ If you wanna use it as a wallpaper, you can o.o- well, enjoy xD


----------



## Senaru (Jul 2, 2005)

*More good news*

Floof has done very well over this last week! she's eating, drinking, has healthy poopies, (XD) and is also growing in more feathers every day. Also, she is teaching herself the idea of flying, and I take her out and let her try- she flew about five feet, and right into her cage, leaving me wondering if it was just off chance she landed there, I let her fly from a diffrent angle, and lo'in behold! she went for the cage again. I'm begining to wonder, if she were to fly farther away, would she come back every time?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's a process--at first they don't feel comfortable out of their home, then they get a little bit bolder... and bolder...

If you have a pigeon flock that frequents around your house and you get to the point where Floof is flying outside then he'll eventually join them for little romps here and there. We took our first pigeon on walks to the park and then eventually to join other pigeons. She eventually got to the point where we'd let her off from the car on the way to work and she'd fly back to the car after work and go home with us. You can't EXPECT that to work out that well, but other folks have had similar stories. Sometimes they join the flock permanently as well. Every individual is different.

Pidgey


----------

